# Table Saw and Router Table Kickback



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom Hintz put together a video about kickback safety that demonstrates kickback almost too well. He was almost injured while making the video. Here is a link to it. It's on my "must watch" list for anyone new to woodworking with routers and table saws. It really gets your attention. 

Charley

Kickbacks! - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

wow ... that is really scary. i was one of the idiots and was using my table saw without the guard and trying to rip a thin board. long story short, i nicked my thumb and believe me, i was EXTREMELY lucky that it wasn't much worse. i spent the rest of the afternoon at the emergency room.

I was one of those idiots who said, "I'll be careful, it won't happen to me". what an arrogant dumbass i was.

Here is my thumb, 8 days after the event:









RESPECT THE SAW AND DON'T BE STUPID LIKE ME!


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

I've had a couple of kickbacks in the past. Very violent and scary - even when standing out of the way and using a push stick. I make sure to run the saw with the guard/splitter/anti-kickback pawls unless I'm using a sled.

However a sled doesn't guarantee that the blade won't catch the wood or cutoffs and throw them upwards.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

+1

This video is real scarry !

At now,say yesterday, maybee, i was too confident with my saw, got no splitter on it,
often cutting ridicoulously small bits..
Tomorow, i'll start making a motor-feed for my saw


----------

